# Another Newbie



## Baz (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi,
Found this site yesterday, its nice to see that so many people are in the same position, you begin to think you are the only one.
We have been trying for nearly 5 years, main problem is adhesions due to having surgery for chrones disease. 1st attempt at IVF was last year, this was successful but unfortunately miscarried at 8 weeks. We have just started our 2nd attempt 7 days into taking the pill, start the sniffers next tuesday, the treatment doesn't bother me its the waiting game, i am not looking forward to that 2 wk wait again, even more so this time. I will keep you posted on our progress.

Love
Karen


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Baz ! 

Welcome to ff. I too was feeling like alone  !!! Not at all - there are more of us than i ever imagined - i wish i found this site years ago. You will get all the support and help you need here. Don't forget to try the chat room if you haven't already - you will get a very warm welcome. 

Take Care
Jennifer


----------



## Nic2310 (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi Karen,

Huge welcome to you, i agree the waiting game is the worst isnt it!!!!!!!!

Good luck with your treatment, hope this is the one!



Love Nic xx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi karen 

welcome to ff hunt his is a wonderful site wishing you all the luck in the world for your ivf 

love lilly xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Karen

Just wanted to send you a warm welcome to fertility friends

Also wanted to wish you the very best of luck with ur current cycle of ivf

Have u joined the 2ww board, u may find that beneficial there will be lots of support from ladies going thru the same experience which u may find helpful

sending lot of babydust


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Karen
Send you a warm welcome to FF
I also have adhesions and I know how these can make you miserable etc.
Wishing you all the best with your treatment
Chick


----------



## Jan B (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Karen

I had a miscarriage too after IVF in May, I was 11 weeks but was told the baby died at 7weeks 6 days, My first scan when I went showed my baby with a heartbeat at 7 weeks 5 days....I still feel so sad and find myself wondering how big I wud ave been now....dreading 26 Nov which would have been my due date......do you feel the same??

Jan xx


----------



## Baz (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi,
A big thankyou to everybody for making me feel so welcome, i'm so glad i found this site, it is making me feel so positive about doing the ivf again, and it's certainly going to help me get though the next 4 weeks.

Thanks again
Love Karen


----------

